# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do I chart two stack columns side by side?

## LucidLuniz

I'm trying to graph some data across time which compares two different sets of data. However, each of those sets of data is made up of several different subsets of data.

So essentially I want two stacked charts to show up side by side for each month, but I can't figure out how to do this.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!

----------


## Andy Pope

http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/clu...mn-bar-charts/

----------

